# Giving it a Go



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, some of you know of my issues with my P226. Well, she performed well on the range two weeks ago and I have decided to give the revolver a break. I'm going to try taking her to an IDPA match again tomorrow. I may hit the range one last time before the match to get my hands set for where she needs to be aimed to hit center mass, but she's grouping well again, although still a bit off to the side and low (tested by more shooters than myself). She's going to get a good bath first, then we'll see what happens. Wish us luck. I'll let you all know how it goes. (although I don't expect to perform any better, personally LOL!)


----------

